# Crafstman 536.881800 change spark plug



## LMHmedchem (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello,

I am sitting here looking at about three storms lined up to come my way this week. For the first one, they are saying 1-3 feet, so I am trying to get ready. My snow blower is in pretty good shape with the gearbox rebuilt, oil changed, silicon spray, full gas tank and can, etc.

I have a couple of questions about some last minute items.

I would like to change the spark plug, but I have never done that on this machine and I'm not sure where it it or how to access it. This is not like my last snow blower where the spark plug was visible. I don't want to start taking things apart and end up not being able to get it back together. Can someone let me know if there is a link to some instructions for doing this?

It wouldn't hurt to check the air filter and gas filter, but the same as above applies, I don't know where they are.

Lastly, the tensioner rod that helps to keep the augur belt from coming off the pulley came loose. I have had this loose a few times to change the belts, but I am never all that sure how close to the belt it should be after I tighten it. Basically, I set it so that there is about 1/4" to 3/8" clearance between the tensioner and the belt when the augur drive is engaged. I make sure that the tensioner bar is not in contact with the belt when the impeller shaft is turning. Is there some rule of thumb for this?

Thanks, 

*LMHmedchem*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

post a pic of the engine I will find it 4 u.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

there is no air filter. and there is a 50/50 chance it has a fuel filter. post a pic of that other issue also.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

LMHmedchem said:


> I would like to change the spark plug, but I have never done that on this machine and I'm not sure where it it or how to access it. This is not like my last snow blower where the spark plug was visible. I don't want to start taking things apart and end up not being able to get it back together. Can someone let me know if there is a link to some instructions for doing this?
> 
> It wouldn't hurt to check the air filter and gas filter, but the same as above applies, I don't know where they are.
> 
> Lastly, the tensioner rod that helps to keep the augur belt from coming off the pulley came loose. I have had this loose a few times to change the belts, but I am never all that sure how close to the belt it should be after I tighten it. Basically, I set it so that there is about 1/4" to 3/8" clearance between the tensioner and the belt when the augur drive is engaged. I make sure that the tensioner bar is not in contact with the belt when the impeller shaft is turning. Is there some rule of thumb for this?


As PowerShift mentioned, there is no air filter on snow blowers since in winter there is no dust to filter.
The gas filter is normally just below the gas tank where there might be also a fuel shut-off. As for the tensioner rod I wasn't aware they were adjustable but at around 1/4" sounds about right.
Lastly for the spark plug and anything else you should have everything in your user manual, if you don't have one try this link to get one. Good Luck

Craftsman 536.881800 Snow Blower Owners Owners Manual - English


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

You have to remove the cover over the carb area. You pull up on the choke lever, to remove. I use a door panel clip fork and or a screw driver. And remove, if I recall 3 or 4 screws. The plug is under the cover. Get an NGK plug. They usually have them at O'Reilly's.

Also, it sounds about right with how your setting the tensioner rod. You may want to clean the treads with some Brake Clean and use some loctite blue on it.

I bought a parts machine of the same model this last summer. Its made by Murray.


----------



## LMHmedchem (Feb 5, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> there is no air filter. and there is a 50/50 chance it has a fuel filter. post a pic of that other issue also.


I have attached two pictures of the engine. Let me know if you want something different.

*LMHmedchem*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

you are going to have to take off the plastic cover there are 5 or 6 bolts that hold it on. then you will see it. if not let me know. there is no fuel filter on that engine.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Motor City said:


> You have to remove the cover over the carb area. You pull up on the choke lever, to remove. I use a door panel clip fork and or a screw driver. And remove, if I recall 3 or 4 screws. The plug is under the cover. Get an NGK plug. They usually have them at O'Reilly's.


 Man what an hassle if one inadvertently flooded the engine. Perhaps it must be similar with all new engines but I wonder what is the advantage to bury the plug. Just saying


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello LMH, page 22 of the owners manual shows how to remove the snow guard for access to the spark plug. Page 27 shows the correct spacing (1/8") of the belt guide.
Here is a link to the Briggs service manual for your motor. It covers different models and both horizontal and vertical shaft motors so be sure to follow the 120000 series horizontal instructions. I hope this helps.
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12502267/B&S Service Manuals/10_276781SingleCylinderOHV.pdf


----------



## LMHmedchem (Feb 5, 2014)

Well I was able to successfully change the spark plug.

I had to go and get a new socket for the plug size and wait in line for quite a bit at the small engine repair shop, but it wasn't too bad. It was harder to get the cover off than it should have been, but the plug was very dirty, so it's good I changed it.

Thanks again,

*LMHmedchem*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

LMHmedchem said:


> Well I was able to successfully change the spark plug.
> 
> I had to go and get a new socket for the plug size and wait in line for quite a bit at the small engine repair shop, but it wasn't too bad. It was harder to get the cover off than it should have been, but the plug was very dirty, so it's good I changed it.
> 
> ...


 MAZEL TOV there.... that is what we are here for.


----------

